# La respect se perd...



## Gabi (28 Avril 2004)

D'mon temps, c'était pas pareil...

A ma fac (en travaux), devant la machine à café :
Je bois tranquilement ; à côté de moi, il y a un maçon ; une jeune etudiante passe et ce gars (que je ne connais pas) me sort :
"Celle là, quand j'en aurai fini avec elle, elle pourra plus faire ses lacets"


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2004)

L'orthographe aussi...


----------



## Gabi (28 Avril 2004)

Phourkoî ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Avril 2004)

Pauvre France comme dirait Sonny


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Avril 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Phourkoî ?



Parkeke


----------



## Gabi (28 Avril 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> A ma fac (en travaux), devant la machine à café :
> Je bois tranquilement ; à côté de moi, il y a un maçon ; une jeune etudiante passe et ce gars (que je ne connais pas) me sort :
> "Celle là, quand j'en aurai fini avec elle, elle pourra plus faire ses lacets"





			
				Nato Kino a dit:
			
		

> l'orthographe aussi...


Hâ ma faque 'an travo), deux vents la ma Chine A k fée :
JeU boIs trenkilman ; a cau thé deux mois, il ya un mâhsson ; une geunne et tu diante phâsse ai se ga (ke jeu nne konné pas) meuh saur :
"Selles lhâ, kan gens aurée fi ni hâvaic él, él poux-rhâ plu fére ces lhâssé"


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> D'mon temps, c'était pas pareil...
> 
> A ma fac (en travaux), devant la machine à café :
> Je bois tranquilement ; à côté de moi, il y a un maçon ; une jeune etudiante passe et ce gars (que je ne connais pas) me sort :
> "Celle là, quand j'en aurai fini avec elle, elle pourra plus faire ses lacets"



exac' de mon temps on parlait pas du tout des lacets


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Hâ ma faque 'an travo), deux vents la ma Chine A k fée :
> JeU boIs trenkilman ; a cau thé deux mois, il ya un mâhsson ; une geunne et tu diante phâsse ai se ga (ke jeu nne konné pas) meuh saur :
> "Selles lhâ, kan gens aurée fi ni hâvaic él, él poux-rhâ plu fére ces lhâssé"



*LA *respect...

Tête de noeud !!


----------



## Fulvio (28 Avril 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> D'mon temps, c'était pas pareil...
> 
> A ma fac (en travaux), devant la machine à café :
> Je bois tranquilement ; à côté de moi, il y a un maçon ; une jeune etudiante passe et ce gars (que je ne connais pas) me sort :
> "Celle là, quand j'en aurai fini avec elle, elle pourra plus faire ses lacets"



Bof, pas de quoi fouetter un fromage non plus. C'est plus de la forfanterie que du manque de respect, je pense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(L'étudiante en question, elle était plutôt genre gros nibs ou plutôt style cul de déesse ?)


----------



## Gabi (28 Avril 2004)

Cul de 26 m², du genre "je suis assise sur une chaise à la BU depuis deux ans" et "j'ai pas vu de quequette depuis 6 ans"

Amis de la poésie...


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Cul de 26 m², du genre "je suis assise sur une chaise à la BU depuis deux ans" et "j'ai pas vu de quequette depuis 6 ans"
> 
> Amis de la poésie...



Et ça vient nous parler de respect...!!


----------



## Gabi (28 Avril 2004)

Bin, j'ai pas trouvé le smiley "ironique" qui me convient...


----------



## Gabi (28 Avril 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Cul de 26 m², du genre "je suis assise sur une chaise à la BU depuis deux ans" et "j'ai pas vu de quequette depuis 6 ans"
> 
> Amis de la poésie...



Séant stable en toute ocasion, j'ai derniérement eu peu d'occasions de tester sa capacité d'amortissement.

Gabi : l'homme qui répond tout seul à ses post


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2004)

Répondre seul à ses post reste le meilleur moyen d'avoir des réponses (oui, encore moi)


----------



## Philito (28 Avril 2004)

Vraiment pas de quoi fouetter un chat.....

Ici au Chili depuis six mois..... ce genre de comportements est quasi un style de vie pour les mecs ici..... Je suis presque considéré comme anormal lorsqu'entre mecs, je ne me permet pas lorsqu'entre mecs de faire des remarques à tout personnage du sexe féminin passant seule..... Le Chili est bien plus macho que tout ce que l'on peut voir en France, Belgique ou Europe....

Peut-être le seul mérite que je peux leur reconnaitre ici est de ne pas le faire quand la fille/femme/mujer/chica est passée, mais directement à elle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça a le mérite d'être honnête.... et ma copine me dit que ce comportement est normal ici au Chili, que cela est entré dans les moeurs.... que les filles s'y attendent, d'autrent se taisent, baissent le regard e n'y prête pas attention, d'autres répondent..... effectivement, même si moi j'y arrive pas à m'y faire..... mais je me demande quel comportement est meilleur....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et sinon Gabi, ayant travaillé dans le milieu du bâtiment lors de mes études, ce genre de comportement est monnaie courante.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: salut Nato.... allez j'ai corrigé le titre..... voilà pour ma petite incursion au bar.....


----------



## Fulvio (28 Avril 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Cul de 26 m², du genre "je suis assise sur une chaise à la BU depuis deux ans" et "j'ai pas vu de quequette depuis 6 ans"
> 
> Amis de la poésie...



Aaaah ok ! Donc, ton maçon est doublement vantard : elle ne peut déjà plus faire ses lacets


----------



## JPTK (28 Avril 2004)

> "Celle là, quand j'en aurai fini avec elle, elle pourra plus faire ses lacets"



Mais pourquoi ?? J'ai rien compris il voulait bouffer ses chaussures ? 
Quelle drôle d'idée en effet...


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi ?? J'ai rien compris il voulait bouffer ses chaussures ?
> Quelle drôle d'idée en effet...


Pas étonnant que ça ait choqué Gabi


----------



## Fulvio (28 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > "Celle là, quand j'en aurai fini avec elle, elle pourra plus faire ses lacets"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah oui ! Sur Xyplo 2, bouffer les chaussures de quelqu'un est considéré  comme la pire des insultes et la plus grande des défiances


----------



## Tiobiloute (28 Avril 2004)

Dans ce genre là j'ai mieux : ma mère bosse dans une école d'aéronautique, et l'année dernière en 3° on devait faire un stage en entreprise. Vu que je suis fan d'aviation, je vais faire mon stage à cet école. Le midi, on était à table avec des instructeurs, ma mère (qui est secrétaire), une autre secrétaire, et moi. Dans la bandes des instructeurs, y'en a deux qui sont intenables, et en plein millieu de la conversation, un des deux me balance : "est ce que tu sais que chez les femmes, y'a quelquechose autour du clito ??" ma mère était rouge vif, les instructeurs pliés de rire, et moi ironiquement, je balance : "mais c'est quoi un clito" (ce qui est pas mal en plus c'est que j'ai des airs coincés). 
Eh ben ma mère ils l'ont faite chier pendant un mois en lui demandant "mais tu lui a expliqué à ton fils ??"


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Lieu : J'veux me barrer d'ici !!!!!!!


----------



## Grug (28 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui ! Sur Xyplo 2, bouffer les chaussures de quelqu'un est considéré  comme la pire des insultes et la plus grande des défiances



'pourriez avoir un peu de respect pour les traditions ancestrales de Xyplo 2


----------



## woulf (28 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> exac' de mon temps on parlait pas du tout des lacets



Ouais, elles mettaient des bottes les sal... les coquines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Plus sérieusement, oui tout fout l'camp mon bon monsieur, mais la question que je me pose:
- est ce que tout fout réellement le camp,
- ou bien est ce nous qui devenons vieux ?

J'ai une petite idée de la réponse...


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre France comme dirait Sonny


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Plus sérieusement, oui tout fout l'camp mon bon monsieur, mais la question que je me pose:
> - est ce que tout fout réellement le camp,
> - ou bien est ce nous qui devenons vieux ?



Ok ok je vais chercher un bouchon


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ok ok je vais chercher un bouchon



Un tire-bouchon pour moi


----------



## Tiobiloute (28 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un tire-bouchon pour moi



on voit tout de suite l'habitué !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un tire-bouchon pour moi



Je croyais qu'il suffisait que tu la fixes pour qu'elle se débouche?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Avril 2004)

Tout fout le camp ça c'est sur.

Même le mot respect, j'ose plus l'utiliser ça fait banlieue.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout fout le camp ça c'est sur.
> 
> Même le mot respect, j'ose plus l'utiliser ça fait banlieue.



yo* man**

*main gauche
**main droite


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> moi ironiquement, je balance : "mais c'est quoi un clito"



Pas grave : de toute façon ca ne sert à rien


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> je balance : "mais c'est quoi un clito" (ce qui est pas mal en plus c'est que j'ai des airs coincés).


pour les mac users, c un peu comme le clic droit : on n'en voit pas toujours l'intérêt, et puis on se débrouille très bien sans


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

Doc &amp a dit:


> Ce qui est pas mal en plus c'est que j'ai des airs coincés



Je suppose que tu voulais dire : "je peux avoir l'air coincé", ou : "j'ai l'air coincé". Parce que "des airs coincés" c'est limite problème intestinal et je ne vois pas ce que cela vient faire dans la discussion, sauf si tu voulais ponctuer ta question d'un soupir réprobateur et que cela se soit avéré impossible, d'où totale incompréhension de tes interlocuteurs. Afin que ton post soit parfaitement perçu (certaines subtilités ont leur importance) peux tu nous éclairer sur le fondement de ta pensée?


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> peux tu nous éclairer sur le fondement de ta pensée?



_séquence spéléologie _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Politesse et respect ... deux valeurs que j'ai essayé d'inculquer à mes enfants tant bien que mal (et plutôt bien d'ailleurs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), mais qui, malheureusement sont en voie de disparition au profit de la goujaterie et de la vulgarité généralisées... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maintenant, pour forcer l'admiration, faut forcer le passage... faut gueuler, éructer, bousculer, cracher etc... etc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La politesse et le respect sont devenus pour le commun des mortels, l'apanage des faibles, des ringards, des craignoses...
Constat pessimiste et/ou constat de "vieux" ! ... peut-être ! mais constat quand même ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...en plus, ça touche tout le monde ... de l'ouvrier au cadre sup en passant par le chômeur ... tous unis dans la même merde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heureusement, il y a des exceptions ... des hommes et des femmes pour qui le respect de l'autre sans hypocrisie est resté un art de vivre ou en tous cas une manière de rendre la vie plus agréable et moins indigeste...
A celles et ceux-là, je dis merci et surtout "bon courage" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : quant au gars costumé et cravaté, bien sous tous rapports qui avait pris ma place dans l'avion hier après-midi et qui, lorsque je lui ai demandé poliment : "excusez-moi, mais ne vous êtes vous pas trompé de place ???" m'a répondu sèchement en me tendant son ticket d'embarquement : "tiens t'as qu'à prendre ma place ... tu vas quand même pas en chier une pendule ??????" ... je lui souhaite une bonne chiasse fulgurante toutes les deux heures durant les prochaines quarante-huit heures ... et ce, en toute politesse et respect, bien entendu !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : quant au gars costumé et cravaté, bien sous tous rapports qui avait pris ma place dans l'avion hier après-midi et qui, lorsque je lui ai demandé poliment : "excusez-moi, mais ne vous êtes vous pas trompé de place ???" m'a répondu sèchement en me tendant son ticket d'embarquement : "tiens t'as qu'à prendre ma place ... tu vas quand même pas en chier une pendule ??????" ... je lui souhaite une bonne chiasse fulgurante toutes les deux heures durant les prochaines quarante-huit heures ... et ce, en toute politesse et respect, bien entendu !!!


Dans ces cas là, je pense très fort à des mecs comme Lino Ventura (ou mon Grand Père) qui, lorsque les mots ne suffisaient pas, inculquait le respect à grand coup de claques dans la tronche. Parfois il faut savoir mettre l'homme en costume à sa véritable place (Toilettes, soute à bagages, hôpital, etc...).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Dans ces cas là, je pense très fort à des mecs comme Lino Ventura (ou mon Grand Père) qui, lorsque les mots ne suffisaient pas, inculquait le respect à grand coup de claques dans la tronche. Parfois il faut savoir mettre l'homme en costume à sa véritable place (Toilettes, soute à bagages, hôpital, etc...).


...pour être sincère, j'étais à deux doigts de le dégager vite fait, mais comme j'avais une dame avec ses 2 enfants qui me suivaient, je suis resté d'un calme olympien ... tout au moins jusqu'à l'arrivée à zaventem ...


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : quant au gars costumé et cravaté, bien sous tous rapports qui avait pris ma place dans l'avion hier après-midi et qui, lorsque je lui ai demandé poliment : "excusez-moi, mais ne vous êtes vous pas trompé de place ???" m'a répondu sèchement en me tendant son ticket d'embarquement : "tiens t'as qu'à prendre ma place ... tu vas quand même pas en chier une pendule ??????" ... je lui souhaite une bonne chiasse fulgurante toutes les deux heures durant les prochaines quarante-huit heures ... et ce, en toute politesse et respect, bien entendu !!!



'tain !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Joey Star met des costumes maintenant ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu ne lui as pas demandé un autographe ?


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...pour être sincère, j'étais à deux doigts de le dégager vite fait, mais comme j'avais une dame avec ses 2 enfants qui me suivaient, je suis resté d'un calme olympien ... tout au moins jusqu'à l'arrivé à zaventem ...



Lasuitelasuitelasuite !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Lasuitelasuitelasuite !!











 oh ! rien de bien transcendant ni d'extraordinaire ... je me suis contenté de le bloquer sur son siège en restant debout dans le couloir et en m'amusant à faire passer tout le monde devant moi ... comme j'étais passablement énervé, au moindre mot de travers, je l'aurais "cravaté" ... ce qu'il a eu l'air de bien comprendre apparemment au risque de froisser son bel alpaga...


----------



## Fulvio (29 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Dans ces cas là, je pense très fort à des mecs comme Lino Ventura (ou mon Grand Père) qui, lorsque les mots ne suffisaient pas, inculquait le respect à grand coup de claques dans la tronche. Parfois il faut savoir mettre l'homme en costume à sa véritable place (Toilettes, soute à bagages, hôpital, etc...).



FAut peut-être pas non plus confondre respect et crainte, hein !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> je l'aurais "cravaté" ...


...parce que "Peace and Love", c'est bien beau tout ça, mais c'est quand même une légende !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... si on me frappe sur la joue gauche, c'est mon droit que je tends !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : et malgré tout, j'ai encore gardé une sacré pêche !!!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> oh ! rien de bien transcendant ni d'extraordinaire ... je me suis contenté de le bloquer sur son siège en restant debout dans le couloir et en m'amusant à faire passer tout le monde devant moi ... comme j'étais passablement énervé, au moindre mot de travers, je l'aurais "cravaté" ... ce qu'il a eu l'air de bien comprendre apparemment au risque de froisser son *bel alpaga*...



Et il voyageait accompagné en plus ?!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> FAut peut-être pas non plus confondre respect et crainte, hein !


Personnellement je pense que certains cas extrêmes méritent une bonne droite, comme le dit Thebig. Ce mec dont il parle - l'homme au costard - fait preuve d'un manque d'humilité flagrant et que, pour certains (mais attention, pas tous hein !), la crainte mène au respect. 

C'est aussi une histoire d'homme (et d'hormone).


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi une histoire d'homme (et d'hormone).



Alors c'est une histoire d'Amok.


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

Baden Pauwel a dit:
			
		

> ...parce que "Peace and Love", c'est bien beau tout ça, mais c'est quand même une légende !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Calme toi, je te sens tout énervé là. Tu vas te rassoir et souffler. Tu sais que ce n'est pas bon pour ton p'tit coeur de te mettre dans des états pareils dès le matin. Allons, tout doux, tu poses tes mains sur la table et tu tords un trombonne.
Cesse de regarder tout le monde autour de toi d'un air méchant. Va lever la patte dans le couloir ou contre un arbre, mange un crayon, siffle un air de musette, fais le derviche tourneur, va pincer le derche d'une secrétaire, mets l'ensemble de tes doigts dans ton nez, rase toi la langue, suce ton pouce, carresse un hamster...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Purée ... comme moi, vous avez probablement constaté les scènes de cohues qui précèdent l'embarquement : dès l'annonce, tout le monde se précipite, se bouscule pour être dans les premiers comme si les places étaient comptées et qu'il n'y en aurait pas pour tout le monde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A chaque fois, ça me sidère !!! C'est tout juste si les vieux, les femmes et les gosses ne sont pas piétinés... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comique et navrant en même temps !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...surtout navrant !


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est une histoire d'Amok.



Merci, mais c'est trop... ca va encore faire des jalouses


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cesse de regarder tout le monde autour de toi d'un air méchant. Va lever la patte dans le couloir ou contre un arbre, mange un crayon, siffle un air de musette, fais le derviche tourneur, va pincer le derche d'une secrétaire, mets l'ensemble de tes doigts dans ton nez, rase toi la langue, suce ton pouce, carresse un hamster...


A part sucer le hamster en lui enfonçant un crayon dans le derrière, j'ai déjà tout essayé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aujourd'hui, je suis inévitablement de mauvaise humeur...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A part sucer le hamster en lui enfonçant un crayon dans le derrière, j'ai déjà tout essayé !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...














un nouveau taille crayon ?


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A chaque fois, ça me sidère !!! C'est tout juste si les vieux, les femmes et les gosses ne sont pas piétinés...



Moi ce qui me sidère, ce sont les nanas qui en profitent pour glisser leur(s) main(s) entre mes cuisses avec un air ingénu.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui me sidère, ce sont les nanas qui en profitent pour glisser leur(s) main(s) entre mes cuisses avec un air ingénu.


ingénu ou déçu ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui me sidère, ce sont les nanas qui en profitent pour glisser leur(s) main(s) entre mes cuisses avec un air ingénu.








 ... ça risque pas de m'arriver ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... faut dire que je serre tellement les fesses avant monter en avion que même une feuille de papier à cigarettes ne passerait pas !


----------



## Fulvio (29 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je pense que certains cas extrêmes méritent une bonne droite, comme le dit Thebig. Ce mec dont il parle - l'homme au costard - fait preuve d'un manque d'humilité flagrant et que, pour certains (mais attention, pas tous hein !), la crainte mène au respect.
> 
> C'est aussi une histoire d'homme (et d'hormone).



Sûr que l'homme de TheBig n'inspire pas du tout la sympathie, et on serait nombreux à penser qu'il ne volerait pas une bonne baffe, quand bien même elle ne lui inculquerait ni le respect, ni la crainte. Maintenant, aux yeux de la loi, c'est différent.

Mais en fait, ce cas-là n'a pas grand chose à voir avec la confusion entre crainte et respect. Le respect est mutuel et bi-latéral, la crainte est imposé par quelqu'un à quelqu'un d'autre. Le respect s'obtient par l'ouverture et la compréhension, la crainte par l'intimidation voire la violence. Quelqu'un qu'on respecte, on peut le regarder dans les yeux sans les baisser. Quelqu'un qu'on craint, on ne peut pas.

Bon, je dis des banalités, mais j'ai connu quelques cas édifiants où cette différence n'était pas faite. Je pense à une beurette studieuse, certainement à même de se sortir des guêpiers de banlieue, mais qui me disait que si elle baissait les yeux et ne mouftait pas devant les caïds, c'était par respect... Et je ne pense pas que ce travers ne concerne que les classes sociales les plus défavorisé.


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ingénu ou déçu ?



Qui se dévoue pour répondre a Mister 151 posts et lui expliquer la vie?!


----------



## loudjena (29 Avril 2004)

> Tigrou (Le tigre roux !!)
> http://www.frosties.fr/frosties.htm (merci Loudjena)

























> ingénu ou déçu ?


hé, dis, donc, Tigrou, tigre roux, 27 cm , j'ai regardé, sur un mètre de charpentier (oui, tu sais les jaunes en bois, pliants), oui, donc 27 cm ça fait un peu beaucoup non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ('cusez un peu de private joke)


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

(censuré) yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Sûr que l'homme de TheBig n'inspire pas du tout la sympathie, et on serait nombreux à penser qu'il ne volerait pas une bonne baffe, quand bien même elle ne lui inculquerait ni le respect, ni la crainte. Maintenant, aux yeux de la loi, c'est différent.(etc)



C'est l'Ovomaltine qui ne passe pas ce matin?


----------



## loudjena (29 Avril 2004)

> Qui se dévoue pour répondre a Mister 151 posts et lui expliquer la vie?!


Ben tu sais il au pays de Candie alors doucement, hein, va pas nous le traumatiser !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Qui se dévoue pour répondre a Mister 151 posts et lui expliquer la vie?!


Ahhh M.Amok, me joue à nouveau les papas, avec mon statut de nioubie. Quoiqu'il en soit, mes 151 posts (trop faible pour parler fort ?) n'ont rien à voir avec le sujet.


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> hé, dis, donc, Tigrou, tigre roux, 27 cm , j'ai regardé, sur un mètre de charpentier (oui, tu sais les jaunes en bois, pliants), oui, donc 27 cm ça fait un peu beaucoup non ?



Ca dépend... Au repos?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> hé, dis, donc, Tigrou, tigre roux, 27 cm , j'ai regardé, sur un mètre de charpentier (oui, tu sais les jaunes en bois, pliants), oui, donc 27 cm ça fait un peu beaucoup non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



encore un qui a raté ses piercings, ou est-ce plutôt des pinces?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh M.Amok, me joue à nouveau les papas, avec mon statut de nioubie. Quoiqu'il en soit, mes 151 posts (trop faible pour parler fort ?) n'ont rien à voir avec le sujet.


Bien dit Tigrou !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs, si on cumule tes 151 posts avec mes 7694 oeuvres et qu'on divise par deux, on a ensemble une moyenne supérieure à son nombre de posts réels.... alors ! ça mérite pas le respect, ça ??????


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh M.Amok, me joue à nouveau les papas, avec mon statut de nioubie. Quoiqu'il en soit, mes 151 posts (trop faible pour parler fort ?) n'ont rien à voir avec le sujet.



Oui, d'ailleurs on recentre: c'est quoi cette histoire de 270 millimètres? On se vante auprès des jeunes filles?!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bien dit Tigrou !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Là je dit : merci Monsieur Thebig !
Comme disait un prophète : va, je ne te hais point...Amok


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bien dit Tigrou !!!!!!



Judas.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, d'ailleurs on recentre: c'est quoi cette histoire de 270 millimètres? On se vante auprès des jeunes filles?!


Là Amok, j'ai le droit de parler ou pas ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Visiblement oui. C'était juste un private joke, et je ne vois pas ce qu'il bient faire ici (merci Loudjena). On peut revenir au sujet ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Judas.








 ... euh ! t'aurais-je un jour permis de m'appeler par mon prénom ... ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On dit : "Monsieur Bricot !" ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : je sais que c'est nase, mais j'ai pas la forme aujourd'hui !!!!


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Là je dit : merci Monsieur Thebig !
> Comme disait un prophète : va, je ne te hais point...Amok



ouais, bah ne cherche pas à noyer l'anguille! alors? C'est quoi cette histoire de 27 cms?! Hmmmm?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ouais, bah ne cherche pas à noyer l'anguille! alors? C'est quoi cette histoire de 27 cms?! Hmmmm?


Tu parles d'anguille : nous n'en sommes pas loin !!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... euh ! t'aurais-je un jour permis de m'appeler par mon prénom ... ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mince !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le frère d'Alla en personne ?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Oki, j'espère que personne n'a fermé la porte à clé..._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ouais, bah ne cherche pas à noyer l'anguille! alors? C'est quoi cette histoire de 27 cms?! Hmmmm?


...comme expliqué plus haut, une simple moyenne entre lui et moi, comme pour les posts ... moi c'est 53 cms !!!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...comme expliqué plus haut, une simple moyenne entre lui et moi, comme pour les posts ... moi c'est 53 cms !!!



Et tu n'as pas de mal à trouver de bottes à ta taille ?


----------



## Spyro (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...comme expliqué plus haut, une simple moyenne entre lui et moi, comme pour les posts ... moi c'est 53 cms !!!


Ah ? Quand j'ai lu "moyenne" j'ai pensé que ce serait lui les 53 cm...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...comme expliqué plus haut, une simple moyenne entre lui et moi, comme pour les posts ... moi c'est 53 cms !!!


Arrête, je crois que je vais me faire pipi dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ou plutôt dans les chaussettes


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

_Bon, me revoilà, la porte était fermée... Pas malin ça !!_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et tu n'as pas de mal à trouver de bottes à ta taille ?


Pour les bottes ça va ... merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre, c'est du côté de Durex qu'ils ont des soucis ... ils fabriquent spécialement pour moi au départ de rideaux de douche !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pour les bottes ça va ... merci !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ça y est : j'ai fais pipi dans mes godasses


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles d'anguille : nous n'en sommes pas loin !!



Humide, mole, et glissante? Tu l'immerges régulièrement dans la vase? Elle ne bouge que face a une limace?


----------



## loudjena (29 Avril 2004)

Hé vous tous là, les vieux (quel le mot pour le contraire de nioubi ?), soyez gentil avec mon Tigrou, le tigre roux, hein ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous allez tout l'abimer !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ça y est : j'ai fais pipi dans mes godasses


Petit conseil : les tongues !!! C'est ce qu'il y a de plus confortables pour venir sur le forum !!! ... un coup d'eau et c'est comme neuf !!!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Hé vous tous là, les vieux (quel le mot pour le contraire de nioubi ?), soyez gentil avec mon Tigrou, le tigre roux, hein !
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Vieille toi même d'abord !! Non mais !!


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Hé vous tous là, les vieux (quel le mot pour le contraire de nioubi ?), soyez gentil avec mon Tigrou, le tigre roux, hein !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nous sommes gentils par rapport a ce qu'il risque. Avec son équipement il ne va pas tarder a voir débarquer l'armée US dans son salon!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes gentils par rapport a ce qu'il risque. Avec son équipement il ne va pas tarder a voir débarquer l'armée US dans son salon!



On n'a pas idée non plus d'exposer son bichon au regard du tout venant aussi !!


----------



## Luc G (29 Avril 2004)

TheBig a dit:
			
		

> ... euh ! t'aurais-je un jour permis de m'appeler par mon prénom ... ???
> On dit : "Monsieur Bricot !" ...
> ps : je sais que c'est nase, mais j'ai pas la forme aujourd'hui !!!!



Mais si, t'as la pêche, TheBig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. J'avais dérapé dans mes citations


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Vieille toi même d'abord !! Non mais !!



Oui, en plus...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Hé vous tous là, les vieux (quel le mot pour le contraire de nioubi ?), soyez gentil avec mon Tigrou, le tigre roux, hein !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci (larmes de bonheur maintenant). [mode festival de Canne : palme d'Or] Merci à Thebig, pour son soutient, merci à Amok, pour ça méchanceté et à NatoKino, pour...son avatar (qui vient du même pays que moi). Merci


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On n'a pas idée non plus d'exposer son bichon au regard du tout venant aussi !!



Là ca tient plutot du Basset...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Merci (larmes de bonheur maintenant). [mode festival de Canne : palme d'Or] Merci à Thebig, pour son soutient, merci à Amok, pour ça méchanceté et à NatoKino, pour...son avatar (qui vient du même pays que moi). Merci


de Cannes il manque un S sorry


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes gentils par rapport a ce qu'il risque. Avec son équipement il ne va pas tarder a voir débarquer l'armée US dans son salon!


Imagine qu'il soit mollement occupé à faire la planche à la piscine ... et paf !!! trois grenades anti-sous-marines dans la tronche !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ça surprend !!!!


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> merci à Amok, pour ça méchanceté



Tu vois, quand tu veux, tu peux être sympathique!


----------



## Luc G (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pour les bottes ça va ... merci !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, dans l'épaisseur : ils ont trouvé que, par chance, ça correspondait juste à la circonférence de la chose. Le seul problème, c'est qu'avec un rideau, ils ont calculé qu'ils avaient des stocks jusqu'en 2975. Ils sont en pourparlers avec les centres anti-palu pour voir s'il n'y a pas un marché du côté des anophèles. D'ici que TheBig devienne un bienfaiteur de l'humanité. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS. A ceux qui auraient tendance à rétorquer que l'élasticité des rideaux de douche n'est pas particulièrement remarquable, je répondrai qu'en l'occurence, ce n'est pas nécessaire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Merci à Thebig, pour son soutient


C'est rien !!!!! ... juste un petit 38 B tout-à-fait ordinaire !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, dans l'épaisseur : ils ont trouvé que, par chance, ça correspondait juste à la circonférence de la chose. Le seul problème, c'est qu'avec un rideau, ils ont calculé qu'ils avaient des stocks jusqu'en 2975. Ils sont en pourparlers avec les centres anti-palu pour voir s'il n'y a pas un marché du côté des anophèles. D'ici que TheBig devienne un bienfaiteur de l'humanité.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cela dit, quand on regarde ton avatar, je me demande si C pas Thebig qui te la met dans l'oeil....non....c pas ça ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(je crois que je vais encore me faire taper sur les doigts par les vieux là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Imagine qu'il soit mollement occupé à faire la planche à la piscine ... et paf !!! trois grenades anti-sous-marines dans la tronche !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mon avis il est interdit de piscine depuis qu'il a joué a faire peur aux enfants en imitant Nessie dans le petit bain


----------



## loudjena (29 Avril 2004)

> Posté à l'origine par nato kino:
> 
> 
> Vieille toi même d'abord !! Non mais !!
> ...


Ha, on verra à mon âge si vous montez encore les escaliers comme moi !


----------



## Luc G (29 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, quand on regarde ton avatar, je me demande si C pas Thebig qui te la met dans l'oeil....non....c pas ça ?


Pense-tu : la lune c'est bien trop loin pour lui. Ou alors ce serait éjectable et c'est bien connu, les fusées lunaires, ça ne sert qu'une fois. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> (je crois que je vais encore me faire taper sur les doigts par les vieux là...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais non, nous sommes pleins de mansuétude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et puis à nos âges, faut avoir conscience des ces moyens, c'est plus prudent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> > Posté à l'origine par nato kino:
> >
> >
> > Vieille toi même d'abord !! Non mais !!
> ...


avec ça ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, quand on regarde ton avatar, je me demande si C pas Thebig qui te la met dans l'oeil....non....c pas ça ?


Non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je ne me permettrais jamais de la mettre dans l'oeil d'un compagnon de tranche ... ça ferait désordre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis, Luc déteste avoir une poussière dans l'oeil !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Ha, on verra à mon âge si vous montez encore les escaliers comme moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]
Nous, à nos âges, on ne monte plus les escaliers, mais on monte "dans" les escaliers ...  question de ne pas perdre de temps ...!!!


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> avec ça ?



bah voila! Paf! Bien fait pour toi Loudj'! Tu vois ce qu'il en coute d'être sympa avec les nioubs vantards?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Nous, à nos âges, on ne monte plus les escaliers, mais on monte "dans" les escaliers ...  question de ne pas perdre de temps ...!!!


Même que la dernière fois, il y en avait une qui pensait tenir la rampe et ... ...


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Nous, à nos âges, on ne monte plus les escaliers, mais on monte "dans" les escaliers ...  question de ne pas perdre de temps ...!!!



C'est même une obligation: en haut nous sommes trop fatigués! Dire que nous pensions du temps de notre folle jeunesse et de la période pré Marthe Richard* que c'était le meilleur moment!

* Qu'elle rôtisse dans les flammes de l'enfer!


----------



## Luc G (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Non !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactement : j'aime pas les poussières dans l'oeil. Par contre, qu'il y ait des yeux dans la soupière, pardon dans le bouillon, ça j'aime bien.


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Même que la dernière fois, il y en avait une qui pensait tenir la rampe et ... ...



Au terme d'une longue glissade elle s'est fait mal avec la boule?!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Au terme d'une longue glissade elle s'est fait mal avec la boule?!


C'est bien, c'est frais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : mais voyons chers ainés, pensez un peu au plus jeunes d'entre nous. Pour rappel, ce thème de ce thread était [La respect se perd...] revenons au sujet, par respect pour Gabi


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> chers ainés, pensez un peu au plus jeunes d'entre nous. Pour rappel, ce thème de ce thread était [La respect se perd...] revenons au sujet, par respect pour Gabi



Bah non.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Au terme d'une longue glissade elle s'est fait mal avec la boule?!


Pas trop ! Juste une molaire légèrement abrasée ... elle était un peu sonny quoi (euh, je voulais dire "sonnée", vous m'aurez compris)...


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2004)

Tiens, à propos, qui a vu Lorna?!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, à propos, qui a vu Lorna?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> revenons au sujet, par respect pour Gabi


A gabi de choisir :
sans nous, son thread sur le respect aurait tenu 4 minutes et 20 secondes, aurait récolté 4,7 réponses et serait en phase plongeante apnéique dans les fins fonds du forum...
avec nous, rien que du débridé ... de l'absolu, du grand art ... une montée en flèche dans l'atmosphère délirante de l'espace intersidéré et sidérant et de la connerie intergalactique !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...si j'étais lui ... ... ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Imagine qu'il soit mollement occupé à faire la planche à la piscine ... et paf !!! trois grenades anti-sous-marines dans la tronche !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Même qu'il gagne son argent de poche le week end en faisant la stalagmite dans la grotte touristique de son quartier...


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Même qu'il gagne son argent de poche le week end en faisant la stalagmite dans la grotte touristique de son quartier...



Tant qu'on ne le ravitaille pas avec un ballon-sonde...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on ne le ravitaille pas avec un ballon-sonde...


On va lui envoyer Finn ... le spécialiste des ballons-sonde !!!!!!!!!! Arfff !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> "Celle là, quand j'en aurai fini avec elle, elle pourra plus faire ses lacets"


Pour en revenir au sujet initial de Gabi, et dans mon cas personnel, mon expression serait : "celle-là, quand j'en aurai fini avec elle, JE ne pourrai plus faire mes lacets !!!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : merci de ne pas rigoler d'une faiblesse vertébrale en L5-L6 !!!!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : merci de ne pas rigoler d'une faiblesse vertébrale en L5-L6 !!!!



Ça... Quand on joue aux dames en réseaux aussi, on est jamais à l'abri d'une défaillance du port firewire, même avec un câble croisé.


----------



## naas (29 Avril 2004)

je suis obligé de me lever et je me surge
macgeneration est un forum a deux vitesses
genre les icones d'en haut et d'en bas
benh oui regarde t'as les pauv ... comme nous avec les icones d'en bas et les  nato qui qui te balancent des tresors
que tu peux que faire cu copier coller

ouinnnnnnnnnnnnnnh je veux les icones de nato en bas
oinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnh oinhhhhhhhhhnn
(genre terreur infantile hurlante)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

Dans les poulaillers d'acajou,
Les belles basses-cours à bijoux,
On entend la conversation
D'la volaille qui fait l'opinion.
Y disent :

On peut pas être gentils tout le temps.
On peut pas aimer tous les gens.
Y a une sélection, c'est normal,
On lit pas tous le même journal.
Mais comprenez-moi : c'est une migraine,
Tous ces campeurs sous mes persiennes.
Mais comprenez-moi : c'est dur à voir.
Quels sont ces gens sur mon plongeoir ?

Refrain

On peut pas aimer tout Paris.
N'est-ce pas ya des endroits la nuit
Où les peaux qui vous font la peau
Sont plus bronzées que nos p'tits poulbots
Mais comprenez-moi : la djellaba,
C'est pas ce qui faut sous nos climats.
Mais comprenez-moi : à Rochechouart,
Y a des taxis qui ont peur du noir.

Refrain

Que font ces jeunes, assis par terre,
Habillés comme des traîne-misère.
On dirait qu'ils n'aiment pas le travail.
Ça nous prépare une belle pagaille.
Mais comprenez-moi : c'est inquiétant.
Nous vivons des temps décadents.
Mais comprenez-moi : le respect se perd
Dans les usines de mon grand-père
Mais comprenez-moi

Alain Souchon, _Poulaillers Song_, 1977.


----------



## naas (29 Avril 2004)

tiens a propos des avions, c'est comme le café
plus tu vas dans le sud de l'europ plus c'est le bordel
je m'explique
en irlande, uk hollande, pays scandinave, (je sais pas la schleumanie) les gens font la queue, pas de cohue, les personnes agées et les enfants devant
la queue fait meme des aller retour alambiqués a travers les rangées de sieges !!!!!!!
a l'inverse tu vas en france c'est moitié le bordel
et quand tu vas en sicile et bien la c'est le bordel complet
un gros troupeau autour du comptoir
des vrais pros du bordel
le probleme c'est qu'en france on est un peu amateur et donc des fois tu as des gros cons professionels et eux ils font chier
d'ou le manque de respect masi bon tou cela est relatif koa !!!!!!
(ceci est un message sans émoticones de nato)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je suis obligé de me lever et je me surge
> macgeneration est un forum a deux vitesses
> genre les icones d'en haut et d'en bas
> benh oui regarde t'as les pauv ... comme nous avec les icones d'en bas et les  nato qui qui te balancent des tresors
> ...


Purée ....!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... ça doit être de la bonne !!!!!


----------



## Fulvio (29 Avril 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tiens a propos des avions, c'est comme le café
> plus tu vas dans le sud de l'europ plus c'est le bordel
> je m'explique
> en irlande, uk hollande, pays scandinave, (je sais pas la schleumanie) les gens font la queue, pas de cohue, les personnes agées et les enfants devant
> ...



C'est que nos esprits latins s'accomodent bien mal de l'ordre et de la rigueur. On préfère devoir jouer des coudes, quitte à se faire marcher sur les pieds. Les Scandinaves ? Mais Dame, ces gens-là sont pas comme nous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est un peuple qui a développé sa culture dans un environnement hostile, où faire primer l'intérêt personnel avant l'intérêt collectif est dangereux pour tout le monde. Ils sont civilisés, rigoureux, ont le sens des responsabilités. Nous, qu'est-ce qu'on a ? Un taux de suicide moins élevé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cela dit, il serait dommage de s'interdire les métissages et les échanges sous le prétexte que ces valeurs seraient incompatibles


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Autre exemple : tu roules en bagnole sur l'autoroute ... on annonce des travaux à 5 kms - rétrécissement de 3 voies vers 1 seule voie :

Si t'es en France, tout le monde reste sur 3 bandes jusqu'à la dernière minute et s'entasse dans le goulet comme un gavage d'oies à Noël ... (idem en Belgique d'ailleurs) - résultat : énervement, coups de klaxons, passage en force et souvent des tôles froissées.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Si t'es en Allemagne : à 5 kms des travaux, tout le monde est déjà sur une bande, personne ne dépasse et tu passes comme une fleur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si t'es en Italie : c'est idem qu'en France avec en plus des petits malins qui passent par la bande d'arrêt d'urgence et même les bas-côtés ... si si ! j'ai vu !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quel folklore !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Pendant qu'on y est, terminons avec ce qui m'énerve aujourd'hui comme ça on n'en parlera plus et je ne ferai plus ch.... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Quand je parle avec quelqu'un, j'ai le besoin impérieux de respecter une certaine distance physique ... je ne supporte pas qu'on me colle à 10 cms pour me parler (probablement un sens inné du territoire à défendre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
J'ai quelques collègues comme ça, qui dès qu'ils vous parlent, commencent à vous "coller" en empiétant dans votre "zone personnelle" ... et bien, ça m'agace à un tel point que j'en attrape des vertiges !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour un peu, je les taperais !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : c'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle je ne m'entoure plus que de collègues féminines de style Pamela Anderson ... comme ça, la distance est "automatiquement" respectée...!!!


----------



## Luc G (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> c'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle...



TheBig aurait pu être un bon shadok, sa logique est à niveau.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> TheBig aurait pu être un bon shadok, sa logique est à niveau.


...arrête de me pomper Luc !!!!!


----------



## naas (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Si t'es en Italie : des petits malins qui passent par la bande d'arrêt d'urgence et même les bas-côtés ...


en sicile le matin pour aller au boulot
tu as le deux voies bouchées a 40 km/h et la voir d'urgence a 130 km/h et tout le monde la prends, TOUT LE MONDE !
le seul truc c'est qu'arrivé aux ponts ca se retreci d'ou double bordel


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

En plus, je dirais que le respect des autres doit exister même dans les chiottes !!! ... j'ajouterai... et surtout dans les chiottes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai mon bureau qui jouxte les toilettes (vous me direz que c'est pratique pour les photos de K&amp;P ou en cas d'urgence), mais, quand vous êtes en rendez-vous, que vous entendez claquer la porte des toilettes et que quelques minutes après, vous entendez des bruits pour le moins flatulants et tonitruants (rien à voir avec Tony le gangster ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...et bien, vous direz ce que vous voudrez, mais ça la fout mal pour mon interlocuteur qui, automatiquement fait celui qui n'a rien entendu et hausse imperceptiblement le ton pour couvrir les borborygmes!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, respect dans les toilettes ... aussi !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, respect dans les toilettes ... aussi !!!


J'en avais tellement marre, qu'à présent, j'ai pris l'habitude de me lever, d'ouvrir la porte des toilettes, et de gueuler : "c'est fini oui !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ...
C'est fou comme les gens arrivent à dompter leurs intestins comme par enchantement !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ce qu'on déteste aussi dans mon service, ce sont les pique-assiettes des autres services qui viennent se soulager chez nous ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dès qu'on en voit un arriver, on se groupe devant la porte et on attend qu'il ait fini ! Dès qu'il sort on lui demande tous en choeur : "Alors ! ça a été ?????" - y'a de moins en moins de monde qui vient chez nous !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'on déteste aussi dans mon service, ce sont les pique-assiettes des autres services qui viennent se soulager chez nous ...


pique-assiettes ?


----------



## Fulvio (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En plus, je dirais que le respect des autres doit exister même dans les chiottes !!! ... j'ajouterai... et surtout dans les chiottes !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah non ! Halte au tabou qui entoure les bruits des fonctions naturelles du corps ! Qu'on nous interdise de péter en public, je veux bien. Mais qu'on nous interdise les prouts, les flocs et autres plic-plics (1) dans les chiottes, non, non et non !
Allez, theBig, on sait qu'avec ton entregents, tu peux désamorcer ce genre de gênes d'un "on profite de ces bruits de fond toutes la journée" ou autre (je compte sur toi pour trouver mieux) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-----
1 : du bonheur de pisser dans l'eau des chiottes, et pas sur l'émail. Mesdames, vous ne pourrez jamais comprendre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Allez, theBig, on sait qu'avec ton entregents, tu peux désamorcer ce genre de gênes d'un "on profite de ces bruits de fond toutes la journée" ou autre (je compte sur toi pour trouver mieux)








 ... tu commences à me connaître ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En général, je me contente d'un sourire béat, silencieux, insistant et de circonstance ... dans la plupart des cas, ça suffit à désamorcer la situation !!!!


----------



## Lio70 (29 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Dès qu'on en voit un arriver, on se groupe devant la porte et on attend qu'il ait fini ! Dès qu'il sort on lui demande tous en choeur : "Alors ! ça a été ?????"


----------



## woulf (29 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah non ! Halte au tabou qui entoure les bruits des fonctions naturelles du corps ! Qu'on nous interdise de péter en public, je veux bien. Mais qu'on nous interdise les prouts, les flocs et autres plic-plics (1) dans les chiottes, non, non et non !
> Allez, theBig, on sait qu'avec ton entregents, tu peux désamorcer ce genre de gênes d'un "on profite de ces bruits de fond toutes la journée" ou autre (je compte sur toi pour trouver mieux)
> 
> 
> ...



Ca c'est vrai ça ! 
Comment tu fais mon bon The Big, lorsque tu as une HENAURME envie que tu réprimes depuis, bah, trop longtemps, qu'il faut que ça sorte et que ça sort, l'émail du chiotte faisant bien évidemment une caisse de résonance tout à fait inopportune ?
Moi je me souviens avec délice des appartements de location au ski et de leur formidable intimité, surtout pour qui a la courante...
Non, non, je ne deviens pas scato.

Là c'est pas une question de respect, t'es aux chiottes, c'est pour en chier, si j'ose dire. Cela dit, le pétomane qui prote (à floche) dans ton bureau, tout en te parlant sur un ton conspirateur à 5 cm (et tu te rends compte qu'il a beaucoup aimé ses escargots et son aioli au passage, là il te manque clairement de respect.

Et en parlant chiotte et respect, j'oublierai jamais un jour à l'armée, dans ma section nous avions 3 chiottes (sans lunette de cabinet, accessoire inutile s'il en est selon l'armée française) et un jour, le chef de section réunit tout le monde et sort la brosse à chiotte en nous faisant un cours magistral sur la brosse à chiotte et son mode d'emploi. Bah en tous cas, après, plus de traces de pneu sur les chiottes (ou à coté, certains équilibristes ont été recalé de l'artillerie, on a compris pourquoi ils ont fini grenadiers voltigeurs !)

Donc le respect aux chiottes, oui, mais pas avec n'importe quelle brosse.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Donc le respect aux chiottes, oui, mais pas avec n'importe quelle brosse.


100% d'accord avec toi : pas n'importe quelle brosse !!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Et en parlant chiotte et respect, j'oublierai jamais un jour à l'armée, dans ma section nous avions 3 chiottes


Arf ! Quand j'étais à l'armée, on était plus souvent en manoeuvres qu'à la caserne ... alors, on fabriquait une "feuillée" (un trou dans la terre avec au-dessus, une sorte de support en rondins sur lequel on s'asseyait, les jambes pendantes dans le vide...!!!)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je n'ose penser au nombre de fois ou avec quelques potes, on a scié les rondins (avec la scie enduite de graisse pour ne pas faire de bruit !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), juste assez pour qu'ils ne supportent plus le poids de la "victime"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ensuite, on attendait, cachés à une dizaine de mètres qu'un gars se présente ... quelques minutes après, on entendait un craquement sinistre, des jurons et on se taillait en devinant l'état du mec qui était tombé dans le trou !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je sais que c'est nase... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... mais qu'est-ce qu'on s'est marrés !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










documentation : la "feuillée" classique !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2004)

Tiens, juste à la seconde ou je poste ce message ... y'a Flatulator dans ses oeuvres !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...vais demander de changer de bureau moi !!!


----------



## naas (30 Avril 2004)

et le gresil tu as oublié de parler du grésil


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et le gresil tu as oublié de parler du grésil


Ben justement, je compte y aller l'année prochaine pour le carnaval !!!!


----------



## naas (30 Avril 2004)

si tu vas a grio, n'oublie pas de groler la haut


----------



## Luc G (30 Avril 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et le gresil tu as oublié de parler du grésil



J'ai bien connu ça en camp scout.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans l'ouest, ils avaient "du goudron et des plumes", nous on avait "du grésil et des mouches".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : ou crésyl, je ne sais plus, l'essentiel n'était pas l'orthographe


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2004)

_C'est bien *crésyl*, et non grésil._


----------



## naas (30 Avril 2004)

rah la al je me rappele encore l'odeur
d'ailleurs on appelait pas ça les wc mais les ... 
rohhh je me rappele plus
ah les scouts... bonne periode


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> si tu vas a grio, n'oublie pas de groler la haut














 Arf !


----------

